# Chinese role playing games

## xilaren

好。我是汉语的学生, and I would like to play a role playing game in Chinese. Could you please tell where to find any?

谢谢。

希腊人！

----------

## EricHsu

欢迎  :Smile: 

I don't play role playing games (seems too complicated to me  :Cool:  ), what about MUD games? It seems that it only requires a telnet link, here are some chinese MUD games from yahoo search:

MUD games

Graphical role playing games mostly run on windows, as far as I know...

----------

## PkuNone

hehe, so what kind of RPG do you want to play? games like Final Fantasy?

 *xilaren wrote:*   

> 好。我是汉语的学生, and I would like to play a role playing game in Chinese. Could you please tell where to find any?
> 
> 谢谢。
> 
> 希腊人！

 

----------

## xilaren

Somethig like FF would be great. I have all the old ones when I was in school! Actually if I could find the Chinese version of a Final Fantasy... that would be great.

----------

## PkuNone

Actually as chinese students, we usually download games from education net which can be accessed inside the education net... So if I could find the RPG game you want, how could I give it to you ne...

 *xilaren wrote:*   

> Somethig like FF would be great. I have all the old ones when I was in school! Actually if I could find the Chinese version of a Final Fantasy... that would be great.

 

----------

## xilaren

Please send me an email to s_vlassis@yahoo.co.uk if you find anything. Thanks

----------

## nkbowlder

 *xilaren wrote:*   

> 好。我是汉语的学生

 

Maybe you should say "大家好，我是一个学习汉语的学生。"  :Laughing: 

 *xilaren wrote:*   

>  and I would like to play a role playing game in Chinese. Could you please tell where to find any?

 

My english is poor so I can‘t translate this sentence well. Maybe u can say "我想玩一些中文游戏，请问哪里可以下载？"

 *xilaren wrote:*   

> 希腊人！

 

也许，写“一个希腊人” 或者 “我是希腊人” 更符合习惯  :Laughing: 

以上纯属灌水，没有恶意

也祝你汉语越学越好

My email is zhoucaiqi###yahoo.com.cn

----------

